# Somport Tunnel



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Looking at this route into Spain early next Feb.

Anyone experience of this at that time of year regarding problems with snow or ice on either side?

Info will be greatly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

They are pretty good at keeping the roads open but it's not always possible, Alan.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi brandywine.we go through about that time and never had a problem but you never know.jud :wink: p.s might see you going through


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Been in March with light snow...
My view would be to monitor the weather forecast just before you decide on the route.. I love this way and Spanish side is improving each time we go..


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Brandywine

What would be helpful is a website that you can use to find out if tunnel is open and the road open. 

Does anyone know of such a website.

We have traveled from Spain to France via tunnel in early March and a beautiful run it was particularly the countryside on the French Side.

Doug


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Went this way last January. Better trip over the Pyrenees than in the summer when it is usually raining! I have used >this one< before but just after you leave Pau on the N134 there is a big sign that tells you whether the tunnel is open or not.

peedee


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Don't forget at that at that time of the year you need to carry chains on your van when you are in Spain. It is a legal requirement.

Andy


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Andy,
Considering various routes myself to Spain in December. Didn't know about snow chains in Spain. Which areas of Spain require chains?
Thanks
Sal


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Andy - re your comment about chains!

We have not seen anything about this for Spain or is it only the Pyrenees?

Regards


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

In most of inland Spain the goverment issues a start date depending on the weather when chains have to be carried.
I was talking to a site owner last winter about chains and he told me. I think if you get caught without them then it is a fine.

I think most of the costa are not affected. 

Andy

edit. Found this on a motoring site

Snow chains are recommended to be carried in the Spanish Pyrenees and all mountainous regions of Spain during winter, and if you do not carry and fit them when conditions demand the police can prevent you continuing your journey. Click for general information on winter tyres and snow chains.

Looks as if the campsite owner may have it wrong.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

can anyone tell me how long the tunnel is please.does one have to go through 2 tunnels, as I seem to remember going through one tunnel and still going over through Andorra, travelling from Spain to France.

cabby


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

cabby said:


> can anyone tell me how long the tunnel is please.does one have to go through 2 tunnels, as I seem to remember going through one tunnel and still going over through Andorra, travelling from Spain to France.
> 
> cabby


hi cabby the somport tunnel is no where near Andorra. it runs from jaca in Spain to pau in france there is a small one as well somport .jud


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

been through Somport and Bielsa tunnels in feb,you will get snow and ice but the snow ploughs work 24 hrs a day never had any problems.If by any chance the roads are blocked you will get advance warning via road signs.
Have done this trip 4 times in winter and never carried snow chains.

See pictures of Bielsa and roads in winter at the end of my blog.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Any one know if there is an Aire or somewhere to overnight between Pau and the Somport tunnel,planning going that way in a couple of weeks time. thank you..


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, there is an aire at Oleron st Marie
Colin


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

AlanVal said:


> Any one know if there is an Aire or somewhere to overnight between Pau and the Somport tunnel,planning going that way in a couple of weeks time. thank you..


hi brandywine . there also an aire in sauvagnon . place du champ de foire just before pau. sat n43-24-237 w 0-23-188 fresh bread 1min walk open all year .jud


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We went through the Somport tunnel in February this year and there was no snow anywhere, never mind on the road.

On the other hand, we went over the on the D934 via Laruns the previous May, and there was snow everywhere, though the roads had been cleared and we had no problem.

Bes thing, if there's any doubt, is to check - we asked at the TI in Pau on the May trip, because it was only 5 deg. in the town that morning, and they were totally up-to-date with the situation.


----------

